# Ac1 Ac2 Ac3 ...



## Robot-Sun (12 November 2007)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Internetseite wo mal genau erklärt steht was
AC1, AC2, etc. bedeutet. AC4 is Tippbetrieb... aber es gibt noch paar mehr. Bin bei google nich wirglich fündig geworden.
LG Robert


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2007)

worum gehts? ich bin dagegen!

grundsätzlich wäre mal da gerät der wahl notwendig um aussagen treffen zu können!


----------



## MSB (12 November 2007)

Wikipedia!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrauchskategorie

P.S. Wenn du den richtigen Namen verwendest, nämlich Gebrauchskategorie, und da dann noch gepaart
nach der zugrunde liegenden Norm "EN60947-4-1" suchst, dann findest du auch bei google was.

Mfg
Manuel

Edit:
@vierlagig
Im Zweifelsfall gehts wie immer um das übliche !


----------



## Tillix (13 November 2007)

*Gebrauchskategorien*

oder hier --> *Moeller-Schaltungsbuch online*

http://www.moeller.net/de/support/wiring_manual.jsp


PDF Anhang Seite 70 


// Tillix


----------



## Robot-Sun (13 November 2007)

Dankeschön


----------

